# AMD SMP based system choices

## TwoSlick

I'm looking to build a new PC this summer, and want to build a multiprocessor system.  I love AMD chips, so I want to use a dual-processor AMD base motherboard.  Do any of you have experience with a particular brand or model?  Any problems with linux on these?  Which one do you suggest I buy?

-Tim

----------

## mb

/me uses a Tiger MP (S2460) with 2 Athlon XP's, Gainward GF3 Ti

i had some AGP related problems in WinXP, but no probs in Linux (debian/gentoo)  

#mb

[edit]

take a look http://www.computerbase.de/article.php?id=75

[/edit]

----------

## id10t

I use a Tyan doolie board (tiger 100) as well - but not amd chips.  Love the mobo though, and I plan on buying Tyan again when I build my next system - which will be SMP AMDs.

----------

## rommel

i want a dual xeon system...but as for amd i would go msi or tyan...msi if you want more overclocking options but both are very stable platforms and have received really good revues...i have never owned a tyan but have had several msi boards and were rock solid.

----------

